# artificals for gills



## spfldbassguy

Just wondering something,how many of you out there use artificals when going after gills?I used live bait but I really have fell in love with using lures for them.I've landed some monster gills on "the fake stuff".I like twitching a floating rapala on top & watchin' 'em hit 'em like a bass would(mainly done in the evening).I've also found that some monster gills will hit a strike king bitsy pond crankbait without abandon.Was just wondering how many other folks chuck lures for them as well and what have you found that works.Not looking for any secrets just opinions.Thanks,Steve.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Since I was a kid, like the last 45 years I have had a secret weapon. RoosterTail makes a 1/32oz. in line spinner that is a mini copy of the standard Roostertail, but it has a double bladed spinner. Used to buy them at bait stores but they can only be had by ordering from the makers of Roostertail these days. I buy them 10 at a time because the bluegill and crappie destroy them quickly. The white are the best. Use an ultralite rod. This little lure is a guaranteed killer and will catch many other species as well. They are tiny and fairly delicate but if I had to choose a lure to guarantee fish to eat this is it. Ordering them is well worth the trouble.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey thanks for the tip,gonna have to give them a call n order me some of those to try out.I honestly never seen 'em b4.They sound like something i'd definitely wanna use.Thanks again & i'm glad to know that i'm not the only one out there that uses lures 4 gills.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey thanks for the tip,gonna have to give them a call n order me some of those to try out.I honestly never seen 'em b4.They sound like something i'd definitely wanna use.Thanks again & i'm glad to know that i'm not the only one out there that uses lures 4 gills.


Went to a church picnic at a private farm pond. About 10 people were fishing and I showed up late. Ask them if they were doing any good,all said no. They said as far as they could tell it was fish free. Kids were making all kinds of racket in paddle boats. I knew right away what I needed to do. With a possum eating grin I reached into my truck and pulled out my ultra lite with a 32nd oz. double bladed Roostertail on it. Having never seen this pond before I walked to the nearest spot and caught a big Crappie on the first cast, followed by many big Gills, more nice Crappie and a few small Bass. Ten minutes and ten fish later everybody within sight was running to me to see the miracle bait. The little spinner has got this type of reaction many,many times during my fishing times. If they won't hit this lure you my as well go home! The white has little silver spots on it and a white tail. the blades are made cheaper these days of stamped metal. Keep the blades as shinny as possible for best results. Let us know how you do.


----------



## jmackey84

i never thought about a rooster tail, for gills, crappie yes, but wow, i thought they would only go for live stuff, good tips guys, lol, ya learn something new every day,lol, as far as me the only thing i have ever used is a pinman with a wax worm on a bobber rig


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

jmackey84 said:


> i never thought about a rooster tail, for gills, crappie yes, but wow, i thought they would only go for live stuff, good tips guys, lol, ya learn something new every day,lol, as far as me the only thing i have ever used is a pinman with a wax worm on a bobber rig


Go to the trouble of ordering them from Roostertail,just a reminder,you won't find them at any stores. I think folks use them on fly rods. You will need a buggie whip ultra lite rod and reel. They can be fished very slow because the double blade is basically a propeller and is one solid piece,just like your boat prop. It causes the lure to stay very bouyant and stays in the strike zone longer. You can jig them next to rocks and the Gills will jump on them. The main thing you will catch are big Gills. If I am after Gills alone I never use anything else. I absolutely guarantee this little killer. The color white is all you will need. Buy more than one because the Gills will destroy them after about 50-60 fish. Great for the kids too!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Just checked my box. All the little killers I had were badly warn. Just ordered more on line. The Yakima Bait Co., Yakima Washington. Go to freshwater, then to Roostertail, then custom build your Roostertail. 1\32nd oz. in white,treble hooks. The picture they show you is of a standard Roostertail, not the 1/32, which has the correct double blade propeller. The color is correct. the white has small silver spots that are not mentioned in the color selection, it is listed as just white. They are expensive at $4.00 ea. They used to cost .75 cents when I was a kid. Yakima charges $10.00 shipping no matter how many you buy so make it count. Usually I buy 10 at a time and that lasts me about 2-3 years. They will rock your world brother!


----------



## Thrash44047

I have been using a 1/32 oz. to 1/16 oz. jig with a white Riverside "tiny" shad like plastic on it and the gills kill them. Just reel and jerk it a bit here and there then let it drop to the bottom and then pop it a few times and boom.


----------



## Pole Squeezer

My favorite bluegill lure is a small twister tail about 1-1.5 in long (black, purple, chartreuse) on a 1/64-1/32 plain, or painted jighead. I fish this with or without a small bobber on 2-4lb line. Caught a 14.75" crappie last month with it. My biggest gill to date is 10.5" so far.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Went to Eastfork today. No luck on Stripers,Largemouth or Crappie. Took out the UL and put on the old faithful RT 1/32nd oz. Gills went nuts on it. Trouble was every tiny Gill was jumping on it too. Score: 20 Gills,1 small largemouth,2 small Crappie.


----------



## thedon255

I also have good success on roostertails, although nothing as specific as what 7thcorpsFA uses. Generally, if it's white and small enough for a bluegill mouth, it'll work. Also, almost any small crankbait will work, from Rebel minnows to small Rapalas. I also get a lot of hits on a Lucky Craft Sammy but I rarely catch them because it's too big for the bluegill. If I could find a walk-the-dog lure for bluegill, that'd be great. But my #1 bluegill artificial is one of those Creme pre-rigged worms you can pick up at Walmart. They can't resist those. Only problem is the worm is generally torn up after 40 bluegill or so and the worms are really light, making them tough to cast.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

thedon255 said:


> I also have good success on roostertails, although nothing as specific as what 7thcorpsFA uses. Generally, if it's white and small enough for a bluegill mouth, it'll work. Also, almost any small crankbait will work, from Rebel minnows to small Rapalas. I also get a lot of hits on a Lucky Craft Sammy but I rarely catch them because it's too big for the bluegill. If I could find a walk-the-dog lure for bluegill, that'd be great. But my #1 bluegill artificial is one of those Creme pre-rigged worms you can pick up at Walmart. They can't resist those. Only problem is the worm is generally torn up after 40 bluegill or so and the worms are really light, making them tough to cast.


 Those Creme rubber pre-rigs are great! you are right about the weight. I sometimes put a slitshot about 12" above it. They are best when you throw them into gill nests. Going to reload with them tommorrow, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## AvianHunter

My favorite 'gill lure is a 1" black and chartreuse tube on a 1/64th jig. Been using this color combo all my life and never been disappointed.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey everyone it's great to read all of the responses to this thread so far.I had to start this thread because i was beginning to think i was one of the only ones using artificials for gills(other than the float n fly method).I've now got some more ideas to employ when I bust out my ultralite gear for them gills.Thanks everyone & keep it coming.


----------



## Snakecharmer

7thcorpsFA said:


> Since I was a kid, like the last 45 years I have had a secret weapon. RoosterTail makes a 1/32oz. in line spinner that is a mini copy of the standard Roostertail, but it has a double bladed spinner. Used to buy them at bait stores but they can only be had by ordering from the makers of Roostertail these days. I buy them 10 at a time because the bluegill and crappie destroy them quickly. The white are the best. Use an ultralite rod. This little lure is a guaranteed killer and will catch many other species as well. They are tiny and fairly delicate but if I had to choose a lure to guarantee fish to eat this is it. Ordering them is well worth the trouble.


The Gander Mt in Twinsburg carries them for $2.99. Picked one up yesterday (white) thanks to you LOL.


----------



## grillmaster

This was really interesting to read! I've always used waxworms or maggots for bluegill with good success if they were biting. I need to try out some of the artificials in my tackle box and see what happens.


----------



## PartyCove

The Cabelas in Wheeling only has RT's down to 1/16 oz. I have had some luck with White/Chartruese Trout Magnets and PoweBait Maggots.


----------



## spfldbassguy

grillmaster said:


> This was really interesting to read! I've always used waxworms or maggots for bluegill with good success if they were biting. I need to try out some of the artificials in my tackle box and see what happens.


Trust me you'll be happy the first time you get a nice sized gill to take your lure and will probably start using them more often for them gills.Don't get me wrong I still use live bait for them as well but I do like enticing them to hit a lure.


----------



## mike003

Love the 1/32 oz. Rooster Tails. Also 1/32oz. Daredevle spoons. Gills seem to like the yellow/red diamonds.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

I haven't seen those 1/32oz. RTs around here for years in NKY or SW OH. I think they are geared toward the fly fishing crowd. Still waiting for my overpriced order from the manufacturer. Used to get them from Cabelas but they quit carrying them. Mine are coming snail mail from Washington St., been 8 days. Remember, you have to use a ultra lite and really sling it like a buggy whip to get them out there. Keep them dry because the little hooks rust easily and will turn the hair brown.


----------



## CWG

Beetlespins! Small jigs, and lately taken to throwing #10 and #12 clouser wet files on my 2pound UL spinning rig, when they are wet they toss about 20-30 feet, more than enough when I'm in the canoe poking the shoreline.
tiny crawfish looking crankbait bomber? cant think of the brand
1/16 oz jig heads and no name twist tails in brown, chartruese, white will work.
My 5' UL stick with 2# test got a 2 1/2 pound bass last night at spencer fishing for crappie on a 1/16th oz red (fingernail polish on those bulk lead heads) with a white 1 1/2" section cut from a white worm- yup, odd...but what the heck, it was working


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Caught a 12" Bluegill at Dale Hollow lake on a 1/2oz. double bladed spinnerbait when I was a kid. That will never happen again! That was the nastiest tasteing bluegill I ever ate. Must have been somebodies grandpaw! Thought I had a big smallmouth on the line!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Here's another trick I learned from my grandpaw. Take one of those pre-rigged artificial red worms that have been mentioned on here before by Creme. If fishing from the bank throw it out as far as you can without weight. Let it flutter toward the bottom slowly. The biggest gills are in deeper water of 5' or more and will nail it just before it hits the bottom. Used this tactic at Lake Cumberland in KY. in 25' of water off a steep rock bank. It was some of the most fun I ever had fishing for gills. This works great on a hot summer day when nothing else will bite. My favorites are purple and catapa worm colors. Killer Killer Killer!


----------



## KeithOH

I just picked up my order roostertails from my local bait shop. I had them special order them for me. Here is a picture in case you have not seen them with the dual spinner before.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

KeithOH said:


> I just picked up my order roostertails from my local bait shop. I had them special order them for me. Here is a picture in case you have not seen them with the dual spinner before.


Excellent pic Keith! Fish it slow, just fast enough to make the prop spin. Let us know how you do with it.


----------



## norseangler

White or chartreuse ball-tailed grub on a 1/32nd oz collarless jig (or smaller). Only places I've seen them for sale are Gander Mountain and Bob's Outdoor Supply. Bob has better color selection, also a rat-tailed version. Great for crappie or bluegill, have caught bass and catfish up to 16 inches on them as well.


----------



## jmackey84

doul spinner? rock on dude, i got one last night on a white rooster tail, so i know they work, best of luck dude


----------



## Socom

I caught some the other day on a floating rapala, when they are hungry and aggressive they will hit on just about anything. I have had them hit full sized bass spinnerbaits (although obviously didn't hook them though)


----------



## Photog

The pond I just started fishing in has some good 'gills. They LOVE the little Matzuo Nano Minnow crankbaits.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Photog said:


> The pond I just started fishing in has some good 'gills. They LOVE the little Matzuo Nano Minnow crankbaits.


You know I've used those before & have never caught a gill on 'em before.Crappie yes,laremouths yes,bluegills never.Kinda weird actually.Even more strange that bigger fish will "waste" their time on such a lil bait.


----------



## papaperch

Here is what I use when I want a bucket of gills for dinner. Materials used , 

1/100 , 1/80 and 1/64 oz jigs. Some beaded hooks tied like a fly. Hackle feathers and ultimate chenille. Has to be ultimate as other types of chenille are shredded way too fast. Also used rubber silly legs on some. Simple to make , simple to tie and just flat productive. Thats a size 12 swivel just to give idea how small these are.

Fish with bobber for shallow fish or pinch on split shot for deep water fish. Pinch split shot up about 24 " on line so last 24 inches of line gives that slow fall that cause gills to go bonkers.

Watch fishing with too light of line. Big bass will jump all over these thing too. Matter of fact about the only fish I haven't caught on them is a walleye.


----------



## Guest

wow, pap, those are gorgeous. do you sell at all?


----------



## JamesT

all really good selections. Here are a few that haven't been mentioned.

yo zuri aille goby (1/8 oz crank)
panther martin 1/16 oz (they also make a 1/32)
rapala countdown 3 (they make a size 1 also)

papaperch - those are amazing looking baits!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

JamesT said:


> all really good selections. Here are a few that haven't been mentioned.
> 
> yo zuri aille goby (1/8 oz crank)
> panther martin 1/16 oz (they also make a 1/32)
> rapala countdown 3 (they make a size 1 also)
> 
> papaperch - those are amazing looking baits!!!


I got one of the yozuri goby cranks but don't use it much cause I forget it's in my tacklebox.

I've used the rapala countdowns before but have had better success with other things.

I recently had a monster gill hit my rebel pop-r(biggest size they sell).I couldn't believe it at first but then I thought about the size of that gill & the thought that it might be protecting a nest.I mean the thing knocked the snot outta that thing.


----------



## Lewzer

I just use a plain ol' fly. Not the expensive $1 each ones. Just the ones I find at the dollar store or some other discount store that sells them in bulk whenever a shipment comes in.
I use an adjust-a-bubble bobber so I can add water to it to add weight so I can cast easier with a spinning rod. Put it up about 4' from the fly and throw it out and slowly reel it in.
No split shot needed as I want it to sloooowly sink and stay in the upper water column.
I like black and red flies the best.


----------



## James F

I have been using 1/16 to1/8 oz. jigs with no collar and 2" or 2 1/2" gulp alive minnows under a slip bobber,9-11" gills and a lot of other fish just can't resist them. They last longer than live bait.


----------



## BrianSipe17

papa- Those look great... think I'll be tying some. I have never tried chenille for the tail. I recently tied a couple with just some flash material for a tail and it worked great. I also second rooster tails. They are awesome for bank fishing, too. I cast them parallel with the bank and always had really good results.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm glad to read that there is alotta people that use lures for gills.


----------



## papaperch

For those of you who want to tie the chenille worm. Use the chenille that is labled ULTRA chenille. It can be tapered by using a heat source at the ends plus it won't come unraveled like other chenille does. They even make it in a "worm " color. Which works great too.

The regular chenille comes apart too fast after them hungry gills pulverize it.


----------



## floater99

Good lookin baits! bet they would be hot for icin.


----------

